# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  φωτισμος πληκτρολογιου

## sakis_the_fraud

γεια σας!

ειμαι ψιλο-ασχετος με τα ηλεκτρολογικα αλλα τα χερια μου πιανουν!

θελω να μου πειτε αν γινεται να βαλω καποιου ειδους φωτισμο μεσα στο πληκτρολογιο για να κανω το chatting τα βραδια πιο ευκολο!!!

παρακαλω οποιον ξερει να αναφερει λεπτομερως τι πρεπει να κανω.

αν απαιτηται φοτο του πληκτρολογιου γινεται....

πειτε μου τι χρειαζεται...

πειτε τα ολλα!!!

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!!!!

----------


## travelgirl

Βρήκα αυτό, 12V DC παίρνει: 

http://www.crazypc.com/Merchant2/mer...ct_Code=PC8430

[/url]

----------


## Danza

Μπορεις να βάλεις ledάκια υψηλης φωτεινότητας μεσα στο πληκτρολογιο.

----------


## dal_kos

Το καλυτερο ειναι να βαλεις αυτο που σου ειπε η ειρηνη...
Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες περι της τοποθετησης μπορεις ειτε να ψαξεις στο google για " αρθρα modding " ειτε να ριξεις καμια ματια στις υπογραφες...  :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι αλλά όλα αυτά φωτίζουν τα πλήκτρα απο κάτω, με αποτέλεσμα να μην βλέπεις ποιο πλήκτρο πατάς. 
Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις 2-3 led να φωτίζουν προς τα πλήκτρα, αλλά τίθεται θέμα στήριξης...
Κάπου έχω δεί και έτοιμο φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο.


ΥΓ. Άναψε και κανα φώς... το να έχεις μόνο το φώς της οθόνης, δεν είναι και τόσο καλό για τα μάτια.

----------


## Danza

Σωστα gsmaster μπορεις να το κάνεις για εφέ περισσότερο αυτο που είπα. αυτο που ειπε η Ειρήνη ειναι καλύτερο αλλά όπως και να έχεις εστω ένα πορτατίφ μικρο να φωτίζει γιατι σε πίανει το κεφαλι   :Confused:

----------


## chip

Με 38 ευρω + ΦΠΑ πέρνεις από την www.checkmate.gr ένα φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγια revoltec.

----------


## dal_kos

Ιδεα!  :Idea: 
Να παρεις και να βαλεις στα τεσσερα ακρα του πληκτρολογιου led σε βασεις σαν προβολεις  :Wink: 
Να βαλεις τα led μεσα σε βαλβιδα αυτοκινητου οποτε θα ειναι σαν σποτακια και για την στηριξη θα χρησιμοποιησης βεργα σιδηρου 8*8mm  :Wink: 
Αν βρω χρονο να το κανω θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες.

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

> Βρήκα αυτό, 12V DC παίρνει: 
> 
> http://www.crazypc.com/Merchant2/mer...ct_Code=PC8430



για κατι τετοιο ενδιαφερομαι!!!





> Μπορεις να βάλεις ledάκια υψηλης φωτεινότητας μεσα στο πληκτρολογιο.



τι ακριβως εννοεις???





> Ιδεα! Idea
> Να παρεις και να βαλεις στα τεσσερα ακρα του πληκτρολογιου led σε βασεις σαν προβολεις Wink
> Να βαλεις τα led μεσα σε βαλβιδα αυτοκινητου οποτε θα ειναι σαν σποτακια και για την στηριξη θα χρησιμοποιησης βεργα σιδηρου 8*8mm Wink
> Αν βρω χρονο να το κανω θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες.



ρε φιλε σιγα μην το κανω και γηπεδο...
το keyboard ειναι μια χαρα ετσι!
λιγο να το φωτησω ειπαμε!

καμια προταση για το πως θα το κανω σαν την εικονα στο λινκ της Ειρηνης???

----------


## dal_kos

Για να κανεις το πληκτρολογιο να φωτιζεται οπως στο λινκ της Ειρηνης, υπαρχουν πολλοι οδηγοι... αλλά δεν θα βλεπεις τα πληκτρα λογω του οτι το ματι σου θα προσαρμοζει την "εκθεση" του στο φως κατω απο αυτα!

Το ξερω πως ακουγεται λιγο εως πολυ υπερβολικη η προταση μου....

Παντως οπως ανεφεραν και παραπανω το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις αναμενο φως οταν δουλευεις στον Η/Υ.

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

> Για να κανεις το πληκτρολογιο να φωτιζεται οπως στο λινκ της Ειρηνης, υπαρχουν πολλοι οδηγοι... αλλά δεν θα βλεπεις τα πληκτρα λογω του οτι το ματι σου θα προσαρμοζει την "εκθεση" του στο φως κατω απο αυτα!



δεν νομιζω!
το πληκτρολογιο μου ειναι αυτο --> http://www.microsoft.com/japan/press...yboard500b.jpg
(φυσικα δεν εχει κινεζικα συμβολα!  :Very Happy:   εβαλα αυτο γιατι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη η φωτο)

μαυρο...
αρα δεν πιστευω να μην φαινονται τα κουμπια...

αλλα και να γινεται αυτο που λες....

κλεινεις τον διακοπτη και τελος!





> Παντως οπως ανεφεραν και παραπανω το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις αναμενο φως οταν δουλευεις στον Η/Υ.



το ξερω αλλα το βραδυ δεν μπορω...   :Wink:

----------


## Danza

μπορείς να φτιάξεις μια μικρη βάση να "κάθεται" μπροστά απο το πληκτρολόγιο και να φωτίζει το πληκτρολόγιο με led στη σειρά σε ότι χρώμα θές.. οτι neon και φωτισμό να κάνεις εντος του πληκτρολογίου θα φοτίζει μέσα και όχι τα πληκτρα που θές (εκτος αν ειναι διαφανή τα πληκτρα και περνάει το φως   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

> μπορείς να φτιάξεις μια μικρη βάση να "κάθεται" μπροστά απο το πληκτρολόγιο και να φωτίζει το πληκτρολόγιο με led στη σειρά σε ότι χρώμα θές..



πως φαινεται οτι εισαι τακτικος...

αν δεις το γραφειο μου θα παθεις πλακα!

συνεπως, η "βαση" δεν προκειται να κατσει καπου σωστα...

ασε που θα πηγαινει απο δω και απο κει και θα διαλυθει...

ενω αν ειναι μεσα στο πληκτρολογιο...  :Wink:

----------


## Danza

αν εισαι τυχερος και βρείς διαφανη πληκτρα να περνάει το φώς θα σαι αρχοντας   :Very Happy:  γιατι με απλα πλήκτρα θα φωτίζεται το εσωτερικό.. με λίγα λόγια θα εξασκηθείς στο τυφλο συστημα γιατι δεν θα βλέπεις καλα ποιο πληκτρο πατάς   :Wink:

----------


## dal_kos

Το πληκτρολογιο Elite αν δεν κανω λαθος, της M$ εχει ημιδιαφανα πληκτρα  :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ έχω να ρωτήσω το εξής: Θες να βάλεις ένα φωτιζόμενο καλώδιο neon κατω απο τα πλήκτρα μόνο για την εμφάνιση, ή θες να βλέπεις τα πλήκτα στο σκοτάδι?

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

2 σε 1!!!

και τα 2...

η μοστρα δεν με πολυαφορα, αλλα το φως το χρειαζομαι!

----------


## Lykos1986

Πάρε τότε ένα μικρό φωτιστικό γραφείου και μην παιδεύεσαι!!!!!!!!!! Εκτός και αν θες να περάσεις δημιουργικά τις ώρες σου!!!

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

εχω!!!

απλα ειναι λιγο τεραστιο και με στραβωνει!!!

δεν μπορειτε να επικεντρωθειτε σε αυτο που λεω???

----------


## Lykos1986

Μπορούμε αλλά τέτοια υλικά, όπως πχ μια οπτική ίνα που θα μπορούσες να κολλήσεις και να φωτίζει όλο το πληκτρολόγιο, είναι πολύ δύσκολα να βρεθούν στην ωραία μας Ελλάδα!!! Κυρίως δουλεύουμε με πατέντες και σαν συνέπεια αυτού, κάτι που θα δεις στο internet δεν μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις άμεσα αφού δεν θα έχεις τα υλικά. Οπότε αυτοσχεδίασε…

----------


## dal_kos

> Μπορούμε αλλά τέτοια υλικά, όπως πχ μια οπτική ίνα που θα μπορούσες να κολλήσεις και να φωτίζει όλο το πληκτρολόγιο, είναι πολύ δύσκολα να βρεθούν στην ωραία μας Ελλάδα!!! Κυρίως δουλεύουμε με πατέντες και σαν συνέπεια αυτού, κάτι που θα δεις στο internet δεν μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις άμεσα αφού δεν θα έχεις τα υλικά. Οπότε αυτοσχεδίασε…



Συγγνωμη αλλα θα διαφωνησω καθετα μαζι σου!
Η οπτικη ινα οπως ανεφερες ειναι το πασιγνωστο στους modders Neon String ή νημα νεον!  :Wink:  
Το βρισκεις σε πολλα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ καταστηματα μεταξυ των οποιων και το Ε-shop.
Το μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι πως πιθανον να μην βλεπεις ακομα καιαν βαλεις αυτο, ή μαλλον καλυτερα, ΔΕΝ θα βλεπεις αν τα πληκτρα σου δεν ειναι τουλαχιστον ημιδιαφανα.  :Mad:

----------

